# Vibrazione / Vibracall



## sabrinita85

Ciao a tutti,
nel forum italiano-spagnolo è nato un piccolo grande dibattito su quella funzione del cellulare che gli permette, con l'arrivo di un sms o una chiamata, di poter vibrare.

C'è chi dice che si usa "*vibracall*" e chi "*vibrazione*".
Voi che usate?

E un'altra domandina:
Cosa direste ad una persona che vi ha chiamato, a cui però non avete risposto per via della vibrazione che non avete sentito?

_"Non ho sentito il cellulare perché ..."

_Grazie per le eventuali risposte.


----------



## tie-break

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> nel forum italiano-spagnolo è nato un piccolo grande dibattito su quella funzione del cellulare che gli permette, con l'arrivo di un sms o una chiamata, di poter vibrare.
> 
> C'è chi dice che si usa "*vibracall*" e chi "*vibrazione*".
> Voi che usate? Io uso vibrazione
> 
> E un'altra domandina:
> Cosa direste ad una persona che vi ha chiamato, a cui però non avete risposto per via della vibrazione che non avete sentito?
> 
> _"Non ho sentito il cellulare perché ..." Qualcosa del genere : "Non ho risposto al cellulare perchè non mi sono accorto che vibrava/della vibrazione"_
> 
> Grazie per le eventuali risposte.


----------



## irene.acler

Ripetendo quanto detto nell'altro thread, anch'io uso _vibrazione: _non ho sentito il cellulare perché aveva la *vibrazione* / *vibrava*.


----------



## bubu7

_Vibracall_, abbreviazione di _vibration call alert_, è termine lemmatizzato nel Devoto-Oli 2007 e nel Garzanti 2007.
Non è lemmatizzata invece un'accezione di _vibrazione_ per definire il significato che c'interessa.
Nonostante tutto questo mi sentirei d'incoraggiare l'estensione semantica del termine italiano.
Sottoscrivo, inoltre, l'intervento di Stefano_._


----------



## tie-break

irene.acler said:


> Ripetendo quanto detto nell'altro thread, anch'io uso _vibrazione: _non ho sentito il cellulare perché aveva la *vibrazione* / *vibrava*.


 
Attenzione però che non è quello che chiede Sabrinita: "Cosa direste ad una persona che vi ha chiamato, a cui però non avete risposto per via della vibrazione che non avete sentito?"


----------



## irene.acler

Non capisco tie-break. Cos'ha di diverso la mia frase?


----------



## Blu di Prussia

sono così emozionato che tu abbia dedicato un nuovo Thread a questo dibattito, penso sia importante sentire il parere degli altri. Non mi resta altro che fare un'arringa a tutto il popolo del nord-est nello stile del sacro Piave: _a chi Vibracall? A noi!!_ 

PS: Su "_ignorante_" chiarito il punto, Grazie e saluti. Vibrazione resta ambiguo per me (nella forma breve).


----------



## tie-break

Dicendo "non ho sentito il cellulare perché aveva la vibrazione" mi sembra che si dia per scontato che con l'opzione vibrazione non si senta il cellulare. 

Invece dicendo "non ho risposto al cellulare perché non ho sentito la vibrazione" la causa per cui non ho risposto viene subito alla luce : il fatto di non aver sentito la vibrazione (che è quello che chiede Sabrinita).
Ma sono solo sfumature


----------



## Blu di Prussia

D'accordo con Bubu7. Sottoscrivo in particolare, pur se corretto e lematizzato _vibracall_, l'estensione (ambigua) _vibrazione_.


----------



## sabrinita85

Blu di Prussia said:


> D'accordo con Bubu7. Sottoscrivo in particolare, pur se corretto e lematizzato _vibracall_, l'estensione (ambigua) _vibrazione_.



Cos'ha di ambiguo l'estensione del termine _vibrazione_?


----------



## Cnaeius

Blu di Prussia said:


> D'accordo con Bubu7. Sottoscrivo in particolare, pur se corretto e lematizzato _vibracall_, l'estensione (ambigua) _vibrazione_.



Sarà anche lemmatizzato, per quanto mi riguarda, per la mia esperienza, avrò sentito 1 vibracall ogni 100 vibrazione, cioè per dire nulla. Forse era un vocabolo usato anni orsono e ora caduto in un uso più particolare e meno frequente. Non so


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Cos'ha di ambiguo l'estensione del termine _vibrazione_?


Anch'io non ci trovo niente di ambiguo in _vibrazione_.
Il co(n)testo si occuperà di chiarirne completamente il significato.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere. Il termine esatto in inglese è _vibracall_, in italiano è *vibrazione *(che è usatissimo e per nulla ambiguo!).
Date un'occhiata al vostro cellulare, impostandolo sia in italiano che in inglese, e cercate l'opzione _vibration alert_ o _vibration call alert_: qual'è il termine italiano corrispondente?


----------



## sabrinita85

::Francesca:: said:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere. Il termine esatto in inglese è _vibracall_, in italiano è *vibrazione *(che è usatissimo e per nulla ambiguo!).
> Date un'occhiata al vostro cellulare, impostandolo sia in italiano che in inglese, e cercate l'opzione _vibration alert_ o _vibration call alert_: qual'è il termine italiano corrispondente?



Ma sì, infatti sul mio xyz esce "vibrazione".


----------



## MünchnerFax

::Francesca:: said:


> Date un'occhiata al vostro cellulare, impostandolo sia in italiano che in inglese, e cercate l'opzione _vibration alert_ o _vibration call alert_: qual'è il termine italiano corrispondente?


Metodo pericoloso. Non mancano certo gli esempi di traduzioni pedestri di messaggi software (eccone uno: _numero privato_ anziché qualcosa di più azzeccato come _anonimo_).

Ma stavamo parlando di cellulari vibranti, e quindi eccovi la mia:
_vibrazione_, sì;
_vibracall_, non si vede perché, dato che abbiamo _vibrazione_. 

Scusate, mi squilla il telefono.


----------



## ::Francesca::

MünchnerFax said:


> Metodo pericoloso. Non mancano certo gli esempi di traduzioni pedestri di messaggi software (eccone uno: _numero privato_ anziché qualcosa di più azzeccato come _anonimo_).



Eh..ma questo è cercare il pelo nell'uovo.   Anche se assolutamente vero.

Comunque, sfido chiunque a cercare un cellulare che riporti un termine diverso da _vibrazione_.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

*L*a frase ambigua in questione (rimando al Thread originale) è: _Avere il cellulare con la vibrazione_. Senza il dovuto contesto non è chiaro se il cellulare ha il vibracall attivato o semplicemente dispone di questa funzionalità.


----------

